# My children start horseback lessons today



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Today is the day my two girls start their horseback lessons for the first time. They are 9 and 11.

I'm scared as heck that one of my children will get bucked off and hurt. However, I need to do this for them and build up my 9 year olds confidence.

They are very very excited and very much looking forward to doing this. On the bright side, both their best friends joined(neighbors) with them! 

They get to name their horse and also must arrive 15 minutes early to get their own horse ready. I think I'll stick around to make sure it's safe enough.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Horses chosen for kids are usually very good calm horses. The chance of something going wrong is very small.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you Costa. This is all new to me.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kids will love it, you'll see!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's wonderful! Horses are a great hobby for children. My daughter and I had a lot of fun together at the horse shows. Is the instructor a professional? It's very rare for anyone to be thrown from a good horse with proper supervision.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks your making me feel better. Yes, they are professionals. They are taking their lessons at a county park that has many horses. An adult can even rent their own horse for $32 for an hour and walk their trails guided or unguided. It's a fabulous place.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Are they riding English or Western? It sounds like fun.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm assuming western. It's their very first time on a horse without someone leading it.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I have seven horses in my yard. Anyone "Horsie" chooses children's mounts on the basis of their quiet nature and gentleness with children. 

I myself have two kids in the local Pony Club and I was a pony clubber as a child (I started riding at 6 years old.) I specialize in "kid friendly" ponies and have helped many, many families purchase their first mount. 

All have turned out excellent with no children getting bitten, bucked off, or run away with.  

Horses are great for teenagers.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't worry, the horses know what they're doing.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Don't worry, the horses know what they're doing.


That's the horses our trainer always had on "auto pilot". Many times my daughter didn't have a clue what she was doing in the show ring. It was so funny because my daughter had all the confidence in the world. She sat up on Frosty's back with a big smile and reins super slack. All she had to do was sit pretty. Frosty did the work.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

As everyone else has said, your children will be safe. Only the calmest, best natured horses will be used for young children. Many horses can actually be very nurturing to young children. They get that it’s a youngster in their care.

I've been thrown from horses a few times... I did not get the clam ones I guess. But I survived.

Gads I miss our horses.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well we are on our way. I hope wearing shorts the first time is okay, it's 90+F outside. Very hot!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Nicole01 said:


> Well we are on our way. I hope wearing shorts the first time is okay, it's 90+F outside. Very hot!


Shorts are not wise when horse back riding. There is a reason for the tall boots.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

The kids had a blast! Both girls were able to ride over 1/2 hour. From now on they will be riding the entire lesson time. I must arrive 20 minutes prior for them to saddle and prepare their horse!

I think I might go on a trail ride this fall when the weather cools! I'm so very happy! My hubby and I could go together on a date.

It was my fault allowing them to wear shorts. Pants will be needed from now on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Nicole01 said:


> The kids had a blast! Both girls were able to ride over 1/2 hour. From now on they will be riding the entire lesson time. I must arrive 20 minutes prior for them to saddle and prepare their horse!
> 
> I think I might go on a trail ride this fall when the weather cools! I'm so very happy!
> 
> It was my fault allowing them to wear shorts. Pants will be needed from now on.


Yep about the pants... sweaty legs on a saddle = chaffed legs.

Glad to hear they had a good time!!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

827Aug said:


> That's the horses our trainer always had on "auto pilot". Many times my daughter didn't have a clue what she was doing in the show ring. It was so funny because my daughter had all the confidence in the world. She sat up on Frosty's back with a big smile and reins super slack. All she had to do was sit pretty. Frosty did the work.


My daughter rides at a ranch that uses rehabilitated rescue horses. And they are awesome with the kids. Besides being a rescue operation for horses, the ranch serves children with disabilities who want to ride, along with 'normal' (LOL what's normal) kids. 

I'm not a huge horse person, more opportunistic. I'm okay taking care of them. Last time I was at the ranch I groomed a big horse my daughter was going to ride and saddled him up. About a month or so later, I woke up suddenly and wanted to call the ranch, I felt that something had gone wrong, but after about 10 minutes the feeling passed. I heard a couple days later the horse I'd groomed had died of cardiac arrest. I guess that kind of changed me about horses. Still our summer was so busy we had not got back to the ranch, although I drive by the road often enough. Likely we will go back right before school starts up and my daughter can do some riding. She'd be in the 4-H program there but she goes with her dad most weekends and so would miss the Friday night meetings. I think/hope as she gets older that will change.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

buy breeches - they are made specifically for riding. the seam in the jeans will be very painful and jeans have a way of pinching the legs between the lower leg and the saddle. very painful.


----------

